# FM 20-22 Vehicle Recovery Operations



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This is an excellent resource for anyone with a vehicle, especially if you go off-road or if your plans might include going off road. The source linked is from the archive.org site, which has a great many electronic editions of books on all topics, usually in multiple formats. It's free, so why not take a look?

NOTE: This link should open the pdf in your browser. To download, look for the link in the upper right.

FM 20-22 Vehicle Recovery Operations


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for this, some I knew from 4 wheeling. Gave me new thoughts in other applications too.


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

Worth saving in the .pdf archives on my tablet.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah thanks for that. I too know a lot of that from many years FWDing but still a lot of interesting stuff there.


----------

